# mamas



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have a question about does. If I kill the mama deer will the baby be able to survive on its own? I find it harder to pull the trigger in this situation. I would think the baby would be okay, but I'd like to hear from someone who knows about this sort of thing.Thanks

I am fairly new to hunting, last year I killed my first deer. I like to hunt with a compound bow.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely, they'll be fine. Fawns only need the doe for the first two or three months. After that they can survive and thrive without her. I have a pair of fawns on the farm that were orphaned in mid July, and they're perfectly healthy. No need to worry.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree take the shot they will be fine


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

It still sucks chasing them off when you are field dressing their mom. I have had then within 10 yards of me while tying my tag on the doe. Last year no **** I witnessed a yearling come running to his mom and slide under her and start nursing, and that was the first week of November.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I do not kill a mom when it's with its young. The fawns can survive, but still there chances of survival are decreased.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

kprice said:


> I do not kill a mom when it's with its young. The fawns can survive, but still there chances of survival are decreased.


There have actually been studies done, and thats not true. They do fine.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I shoot the mom but lately... every freakin adult doe I see has twins with her... That won't stop me but its almost rut time and the does haven't kicked them away yet????


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BaddFish said:


> I shoot the mom but lately... every freakin adult doe I see has twins with her... That won't stop me but its almost rut time and the does haven't kicked them away yet????


The fawns aren't "nudged" away until the doe is actually ready to breed. It'll be another couple weeks before most are ready, and then it'll only be for a day or so.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> There have actually been studies done, and thats not true. They do fine.


Fawns are real dumb, and learn by mom. Coyotes have an easy meal without mom around. Not saying you are wrong by shooting a mature doe with its young. I just prefer not too.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

Before everyone starts to slam me, this is just my take on the subject. When ever I see Momma and her young I'll always take a yearling. There is not that much difference in size to matter to me and I like the flavor of the meat much better. Plus in my book if I take the big doe I'm really killing three deer. Her and next years twins. Beside that I do this for personal reasons also. Some years back when I was just getting started deer hunting, The same thing happened to me with a yearling. I took the biggest doe that walked in and as I was field dreesing her, the yearling walked right up and sniffed her while I was kneeling next to her. I tried to chase her off but she would not leave her side. She also followed me as I drug the doe out to my truck, bleeting the whole way. Broke my heart and thats why I do what I do.
I've almost forgot about that day until I read this post. Sorry for the long rant but needed to do it. Have a safe season and good luck.....

Rick LaCourse


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

A few years ago, a high fenced hunting preserve was trying to eliminate all of the deer within the confines by any means. It was a rather large preserve and they were going to start from scratch with a new strain of whitetails. They finally accomplished there goal, but it took them a while to finally kill the last 2 deer. These last 2 deer outsmarted everyone for a few weeks. Guess waht the last two deer were? Fawns. These stupid fawns were able to outsmart an army of people trying to decimate them, so dont think they are that stupid. By the way this is a true story, I read it a few years back in the QDMA magazine Quality Whitetails


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. Didn't mean to stir anything up. I am fine with taking the mama, but after reading this, I will take the little one since it will probably taste better.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

kprice said:


> Fawns are real dumb, and learn by mom. Coyotes have an easy meal without mom around. Not saying you are wrong by shooting a mature doe with its young. I just prefer not too.


I'm not a cold crazy killer and I understand your's and everyone's point but I'm trying to thin my herd of does. I have a ton of does around me.. The last 2 years I've taken the mother doe and I have not noticed a thing in lost numbers. 

I have a gut feeling that lost yearlings are recovered or brought back into the doe herd regardless of their mother being gone... (Early season fawn bleats are supposed to bring in mother does..right?) Late season bowhunting around me is insane... I'm not hunting 1 or 2 does anymore... I'm hunting a herd of 10-12.. (Which is probably common for most areas)

I don't know... maybe the cruel killing of their mothers are coming back to haunt me cause this year- I've been getting my butt kicked!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

BaddFish said:


> I shoot the mom but lately... every freakin adult doe I see has twins with her... That won't stop me but its almost rut time and the does haven't kicked them away yet????


last night i shot a doe after watching her for 10 minutes and it was clear she wasn't be chased. she only ran 10-15yds and was done (this was early evening). so i climb down real quick and throw my tag on her and climb back up, thinking i have doe scent time for a buck now. after i climb up wait a little while i hear a deer walking on the same path that the one i shot was on. it's another doe, watch for awhile and it's obvious she doesn't have a buck around. so i put the second arrow in her and she runs 60yds and goes down. throw my tag on her and climb back up (not even 6:00pm yet). now i have 2 does scent close to my tree. well right at sunset another doe comes by and was within 40yds of me for a half hour never to see a buck (2 does laying and a live decoy with scrapes and rubs within 30yds of my tree). the weird thing is that these were all mature does, and none of them had fawns with them. by mature i mean the 2 i shot field dressed at 115 and 117lbs: found it weird that none of them had fawns, so maybe they have kicked them away now.... but the 2 i shot didn't smell hot at all, just normal deer scent.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The people too scared to shoot a doe with fawns are the people we can all thank for all the areas with ridiculously high deer numbers. Does are never without fawns, all year long. The fawns are born, and stay with the doe until next fawning season. It&#8217;s simply not possible to shoot does without fawns unless they&#8217;ve already lost their fawns.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The fawns may have been hit by cars & killed by coyotes ,also. Disease takes a fair share, too.
As for the discussion, as already stated the fawns are fine to survive after a couple months, if not less. Their predatoe advoidance skills may not be quite as sharp, but most survive. There is also a difference in the ages of fawns since not all does get bred during the first rutting period.
As for shooting yearlings over does , how do you know that you are not shooting button bucks unless you are extremely close ; close enough to see the nubs or junk ??


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

HUNTorFISH said:


> last night i shot a doe after watching her for 10 minutes and it was clear she wasn't be chased. she only ran 10-15yds and was done (this was early evening). so i climb down real quick and throw my tag on her and climb back up, thinking i have doe scent time for a buck now. after i climb up wait a little while i hear a deer walking on the same path that the one i shot was on. it's another doe, watch for awhile and it's obvious she doesn't have a buck around. so i put the second arrow in her and she runs 60yds and goes down. throw my tag on her and climb back up (not even 6:00pm yet). now i have 2 does scent close to my tree. well right at sunset another doe comes by and was within 40yds of me for a half hour never to see a buck (2 does laying and a live decoy with scrapes and rubs within 30yds of my tree). the weird thing is that these were all mature does, and none of them had fawns with them. by mature i mean the 2 i shot field dressed at 115 and 117lbs: found it weird that none of them had fawns, so maybe they have kicked them away now.... but the 2 i shot didn't smell hot at all, just normal deer scent.



Way to put the hammer down man! Congrats! I'm suprised too that a younger buck didn't show up. Where you hunting a food source or in deep woods? I've been hunting food sources and the does & bucks have been chowing down on the beans for 3 weeks- not paying attention to each other. I hope that changes in the next 3-4 days.

T-180- Ya, I don't shoot a yearling unless I don't see any nubs


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This may help reduce sadness when shooting...

Call the deer DOES and FAWNS as opposed to mamas and babys.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

BaddFish said:


> Way to put the hammer down man! Congrats! I'm suprised too that a younger buck didn't show up. Where you hunting a food source or in deep woods?



i was hunting 40 yds inside the woods from the corn field. the first 2 deer came right out of the corn. the one i passed came from bedding in the woods. 
im thinking next week with the cool crisp morning deer movement will be strong, and therefore be able to get some more insight on deer and the pre rut or rut phase.

as for the original topic: if the fawns weren't able to make it without their mom then the law would not allow you to harvest does early in the season... if you shoot a doe that has fawns, the fawns will eventually be following another doe around (button buck may just go off on his own). i have seen 1 doe with 5 fawns and no other does around (think 2 of the fawns were because i shot that mom). it really is a personal choice and you may have to scare off a fawn or tag the doe and shot the fawn


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I noticed that too, HoF.

The fawn I orphaned this year hangs out with another doe and her fawn now. It didn't even care when its mom fell in its tracks. Just kept eating and moseyed away!


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Guy's remember that a 6mo. fawn will be able to breed. I've seen fawns being breed, and believe me, they have the skills to survive without Mama! On top of that, their the first to die in a severe winter, not the mature deer. Have you ever watched deer at a feeder? Nine times out of ten the older deer will get their fill before letting the fawns feed! Just something to think about! Hope it will help you make your decisions!


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow, I definitely was not hoping to start any deer sympathy type of thread. I just wanted some info. I think the herd needs thinning in most areas around here. I'll most likely take one *doe*this year and hopefully a nice *buck*. Very possibly a *fawn*. If a get a good opportunity I'll take it. 

Mush, I agree. Does and fawns.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have read a study in the past that fawns will actually latch on and be adopted by another doe family when their mother is killed. Guess it's natures way of taking care of its own.


----------

